# UFC 111 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sign up here, if you would like to test your CPL skills when...












UFC 111 is live from New Jersey on Saturday March 27, 2010. Any paid member can sign up, you don't have to have been in one of the previous events. The deadline for sending picks is 7 PM EST on the 27th (that is 11 PM GMT). The scheduled fights include:




> Georges St. Pierre vs Dan Hardy
> Frank Mir vs Shane Carwin
> Jon Fitch vs Ben Saunders
> Jim Miller vs Mark Bocek
> ...



If there are any changes to the card in the next 2 weeks, I will try to update it on this page. The rules are currently the same they were for 110, and picks can only be sent one time. It's up to the person picking to choose the best time for that depending on when they have the time. If someone plays in this event for the first time and wasn't here for the Ben Rothwell situation, the UFC can change their cards without much time to spare.

The way to pick fights in CPL are as follows:



> All you have to do is pick who you think will win the fight, how they win the fight and what round they win in.
> 
> Select the correct fighter: 10 points
> Select the correct method of win: 5 points
> ...


That was from Walker's rules and scoring thread which can be found HERE for further reference.

The results are on page 15.

Main Event

ThaFranchise (1-0) vs Intermission (1-0)


Main Card

jmacjer (1-0) vs SJ (1-0)
Toxie (1-0) vs Xerxes (0-1)
LJStronge (1-0) vs sillywillybubba (1-0)
BobbyCooper (1-0) vs JBS (1-0)
N1™ (1-0) vs Coldcall420 (0-1)


Undercard

Toxic (0-1) vs KryOnicle (1-0)
Inkdot (0-1) vs Walker (1-0)
matin_32 (0-1) vs attention (0-1)
TheGrizzlyBear (0-1) vs HitOrGetHit (0-1)
Spoken (0-1) vs dudeabides (0-1)
Machida Karate (0-1) vs G Land (0-0)
hixxy (0-1) vs atmosphere (0-1)
TraMaI (0-1) vs Ruckus (1-0)
Davisty69 (0-1) vs UFCFAN89 (0-0)
Ape City (0-1) vs SigFig (1-0)










*Members signed up:

Xerxes
Ape City
SigFig
UFCFAN89
Davisty69
Ruckus
TraMaI
KryOnicle
Toxic
Spoken812
matin_32
Intermission
attention
LJStronge
jmacjer
Machida Karate
hixxy
Walker
N1
G Land
BobbyCooper
TheGrizzlyBear
HitOrGetHit
coldcall420 
D.P.
Toxie 
sillywillybubba
ThaFranchise
JBS
Inkdot
Atmosphere
SJ
dudeabides

Reminder, picks must be sent by private message or posted in here by 7 PM (EST) on March 27th.*


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm IN! I could throw my weight around as #1 seed....... maybe I won't.

I'm going to Forrest it again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Uh oh, I can see it now nobody else signs up forcing a rematch of our lopsided contest. Help!


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm in for sure


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Hell yes, I've been wating for this! Count me in! :thumbsup:

Time to redeem my record to 1-1


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I'm in again.....


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

The Champ is here!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

you can also count this guy in......


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Finally, it's time for another one!!! Toxie and D.P are in!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in.....:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I'm in.....:thumbsup:


Updated the front page with all you guys who've signed up... it's getting pretty serious now :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Updated the front page with all you guys who've signed up... it's getting pretty serious now :thumb02:


Well coldcall is in the building, this "Franchise" guy needs to meet me....these pics Im not gonna make in 5 mins....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in again.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

me too..


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

hmmmm Ill try it out


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in. having my picks in a day or so


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I is in. Gracias.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I wonder if we will see MK back for this one.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I wonder if we will see MK back for this one.


Hopefully^^


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I dunno, he was pretty upset with what happened when Rothwell dropped out at the last minute.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

this card is HARD 2 pick


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

N1™ said:


> this card is HARD 2 pick


 
Do I go against you again in this one???


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm gonna put the matchups on here Saturday so people will have had a week to sign up, and any two members that both say they want to go against each other, it's gonna happen. You know, especially, if it's said here in the CPL forum where I'm less likely to miss it. When people don't make it known who they want to go against, I just put them against somebody with a similar record. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd like to face my original go to guy......N1:thumbsup: revenge buddy.....gotsta get some


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I wonder if we will see MK back for this one.





BobbyCooper said:


> Hopefully^^


I honestly truly wasn't going to sign up but.... I feel the love! Ill sign up for my Nigs!....

OH and thanks to you guys, im going to have to give someone a loss nice one! :cool02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha^^ Glad you are in MK


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ThaFranchise said:


> The Champ is here!


Not for long.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Not for long.


 
I've been tryin to tell him that for a while.....:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not sure who I would like to go against, But I will back down from no one!!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Dont underestimate the new guy!!!......with the busted fighter tag lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, who would do a thing like that? Well, if really new, check out the first post with 'how to pick' tips and a link to Walker's sign up thread with rules and scoring. I highlighted the thing about decisions on the first page because a couple people forgot to pick the type of deicision last time around.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, ya, I'm down. As for a competitor I feel SJ or N1 would be an easy win. If they are booked Intermission or SUR1109 would be a good practice fight.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Right, who wants to get a whooping - Im am already on the road to success with my 1-0-0 record!!

Bring it, I'll take on anyone!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

As the #1 seed, I will fight whoever the good commissioner puts in front of me. I'm juss a dog, I'm here ta fight.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Im in!

back for more pain


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

attention said:


> Im in!
> 
> back for more pain


 
LOL....:thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> hmmmm Ill try it out



G_land! I still need to face u in MW2! How bout i welcome you to the CPL too!

So that can be 2 things i will dominate u in!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

SJ said:


> I'm juss a dog, I'm here ta fight.


....and your get beaten like a dog!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> G_land! I still need to face u in MW2! How bout i welcome you to the CPL too!
> 
> So that can be 2 things i will dominate u in!




HAHA If you feel up to it !!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> HAHA If you feel up to it !!!!:thumb02:


I welcome any task! Ill bring my game face! There will be no underestimating here! :smoke01:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sign me up dude


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I welcome any task! Ill bring my game face! There will be no underestimating here! :smoke01:




Well well well looks like we got a show down!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I dare anyone to question my undefeated record


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I dare anyone to question my undefeated record


I demand a remtach without Cecil Peoples judging my fight! :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Well well well looks like we got a show down!!!


U better believe im going for the first round KO!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I gots a pretty solid chin so be eating your wheaties!!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> I gots a pretty solid chin so be eating your wheaties!!!!


LOL, After im done with u *****, ill be on that box of wheaties!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, sign me up!! I don't care who I fight, I need a win.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Oh yeah, sign me up!! I don't care who I fight, I need a win.


Still suffering from the clear loss I gave you^^ mhh Spoken


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Oh yeah, sign me up!! I don't care who I fight, I need a win.



Heard that, thanks for all you guys signing up will put the matchups on manyana.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Oh yeah, sign me up!! I don't care who I fight, I need a win.





BobbyCooper said:


> Still suffering from the clear loss I gave you^^ mhh Spoken


 

Youch.....hey now!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want to get back to the main event as soon as possible. Feel sorry for my victim.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

As do I.....


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Still suffering from the clear loss I gave you^^ mhh Spoken


THAT WAS A CLOSE SPLIT DECISION AND YOU KNOW IT!!!! Maybe I'm not as good as I thought I was. This next fight will answer a lot of questions about my future.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

In and ready to whoop some assss'ssssssseeseeesssssessss


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> THAT WAS A CLOSE SPLIT DECISION AND YOU KNOW IT!!!! Maybe I'm not as good as I thought I was. This next fight will answer a lot of questions about my future.


Yeah we are gonna get our camp together and we are gonna all come back and make big statements!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. These are also updated on the front page of the thread.




*Championship Pick 'em UFC 111 Matchups*

And now *it's time
*









for the main event... introducing the reigning, undisputed champ of Championship Pick 'em... ThaFranchise! This time attempting to defend his belt against an undefeated fighter who called him out, his opponent... Intermission 

Main Event

*ThaFranchise *(1-0) vs *Intermission *(1-0)


Our main card is almost as good as the real 111. We have two of the top 5 scorers from the last event in the co-main event, jmacjer asked for this challenge we'll see what happens. The next matchup is an obvious/had to do it type, talk about easy, heh.  It's #6 vs #9 in the next main event matchup, talk about a good one. Two guys who scored very close together in the last one against different opponents come together in the next match, and the final main event fight is a rematch called for by the loser last time, who even though he lost scored the 6th highest out of 31 participants... and he wants to go again! So here they are, the matchups on the live main card are:

Main Card

*jmacjer *(1-0) vs *SJ *(1-0)
*Toxie *(1-0) vs *Xerxes* (0-1)
*LJStronge *(1-0) vs *sillywillybubba *(1-0)
*BobbyCooper *(1-0) vs *JBS *(1-0)
*N1™* (1-0) vs *Coldcall420 *(0-1)


The undercard fighters all but three of them picked up a loss in the last event, and are anxious to even those records up. This very well could be where the real action is, and the matchups are:

Undercard

(The self-renowned true uncrowned Champion)*Toxic *(0-1) vs *KryOnicle *(1-0)
*Inkdot *(0-1) vs *Walker *(1-0)
*matin_32* (0-1) vs *attention *(0-1)
*TheGrizzlyBear *(0-1) vs *HitOrGetHit *(0-1)
*Spoken *(0-1) vs *dudeabides *(0-1)
*Machida Karate* (0-1) vs *G Land* (0-0)
*hixxy *(0-1) vs *atmosphere *(0-1)
*TraMaI *(0-1) vs *Ruckus *(1-0)
*Davisty69 *(0-1) vs *UFCFAN89 *(0-0)
*SigFig *(1-0) vs *Ape City* (0-1)
​










Reminder, picks must be sent by Saturday Mar. 27th at 7 EST.

It's still alright to sign up, if you haven't yet for 111 even though those matchups are set. We would just need to have two participants to form another undercard matchup, but the deadline is a week from today. Thanks for signing up everybody! :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Time to get my belt


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got the bus back from Halifax. You are very lucky I didn't see this earlier jmacjer or I would have hunted you down. 

This is a big challenge for me, you've done VERY well previously. Should be a very good one.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Time to get my belt


So Inter you ducked me for a Title shot.. am I right here! 

And thanks dudeabides for the easy road :thumb02:
I knew you wanna push me to the top^^ appreciate it!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry Grizzly, it's just business, but I will be taking this win and it impressive fashion.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

D.P already knows that my skills are far superior than his. He is a good gatekeeper and that's all he will remain, for I'll be champ sooner than you think.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm fighting Dudeabides? It sucks fighting friends, but it happens you know? We'll make for a good fight I'm sure, I need the W!!

Hit, we got some work to do


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I want to get back to the main event as soon as possible. Feel sorry for my victim.


Sorry to be the one to make you 0-2 Toxic


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Sorry to be the one to make you 0-2 Toxic


Ky sorry man I thought you understood how the numbers worked. See as hard as it is to believe this season I am 0 wins and 1 loss which makes my record 0-1 (for zero wins, one loss but it was only due to Ben Rothwell being a bitch and not beating down Mirko.). Now, once I inevitably crush you that will make my record 1 win, one loss (How the do I pick Anthony Perosh by default?) or 1-1. Hope that clears up any confusion.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I'm fighting Dudeabides? It sucks fighting friends, but it happens you know? We'll make for a good fight I'm sure, I need the W!!
> 
> Hit, we got some work to do


For sure, we are gonna put in a much better camp than last time!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Toxic said:


> K*r*y sorry man I thought you understood how the numbers worked. See as hard as it is to believe this season I am 0 wins and 1 loss which makes my record 0-1 (for zero wins, one loss but it was only due to Ben Rothwell being a bitch and not beating down Mirko.). Now, once I inevitably crush you that will make my record 1 win, one loss (How the do I pick Anthony Perosh by default?) or 1-1. Hope that clears up any confusion.


Ahh poor deluded admin  Have a picture of some milk and cookies.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

So I'm not in this Dude? Psh. LET ME FIGHT!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> So I'm not in this Dude? Psh. LET ME FIGHT!


You hadn't signed up for this one yet, but I put you down now. We just need a second person to sign up by Saturday, and will add it to the matchups.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Is it too late to get on the card?

EDIT: I don't think so and it looks like I'll get Tra...sweet fight!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You got it, Ruckus. Will add it to the matchups see page 1 or 6 where they are laid out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Who is this Inkdot that dares challenge me?

Oh yeah this guy:










Good luck my man. :thumb01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is rough! I won't make you look like that after our fight Grizzly. I will make it as quick as possible for you! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> I'm fighting Dudeabides? It sucks fighting friends, but it happens you know? We'll make for a good fight I'm sure, I need the W!!


Ready to do my best, picks made for days now but on hold til after the weigh in's to send them to Mr Shaw. One of us gets off the schnide for sure, though. Well unless it's a draw.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

HOGH my picks are in and it isn't looking good for you, I'm at the top of my game and won't leave this fight to the judges.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

If I'm not too late, sign me up.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, sign me up as well unless Im too late :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not too late, will add Davisty69 vs UFCFAN89 to the matchups. If it is your first time UFCFAN89 the rules and scoring are in the first post of the thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Ready to do my best, picks made for days now but on hold til after the weigh in's to send them to Mr Shaw. One of us gets off the schnide for sure, though. Well unless it's a draw.


Thing is, with fighting you, I don't know if I can really go for the knockout blow, know what I mean? I will if you let me.. but I think I'll hesitate...

Unless you can't take a good punch, but it looks like you can.

I have my picks but I'm saving them for friday, ya dig?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

In a recent interview with the #1 contender, Intermission had this to say:



> I am not scared, yeah hes held the belt for a while but who has we fought? Toxic? big deal, I am bringing CPL to a level it has never been, for the first time ever this season there is a vBookie.


Do you think he has a change against you Intermission?



> Sure, everyone has a chance... a punchers chance, but that chance is slim, veryyyy slim, its like the olsen twins in a Mcdonalds, super slim. If I remember correctly Brandon Vera had about a 50/50 chance of winning against Jon Jones, well according to vBookie I have less then that. Call me Jon Jones.


Any last words Intermission?



> Goodnight.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd respond with my own interview, but that was barely comprehensible. Saying I've only beat Toxic proves how naive Intermission really is, I was the Champ when the CPL went on hiatus and had multiple defenses. Intermission, is exactly that, a brief rest before my next title defense. Payce!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> I'd respond with my own interview, but that was barely comprehensible. Saying I've only beat Toxic proves how naive Intermission really is, I was the Champ when the CPL went on hiatus and had multiple defenses. Intermission, is exactly that, a brief rest before my next title defense. Payce!


 
You Sir R getting repped....

I recognize quality shit stirrig when I read it, but I wil say Mr. Franchise.....you havent gotten a coldcall yet......


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Thing is, with fighting you, I don't know if I can really go for the knockout blow, know what I mean? I will if you let me.. but I think I'll hesitate...
> 
> Unless you can't take a good punch, but it looks like you can.
> 
> I have my picks but I'm saving them for friday, ya dig?


Well, yeah. I've been training since that last Ruckus I was in and my Gaidojutsu is almost as good as the Dean's. So, you know, fair warning.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxie said:


> D.P already knows that my skills are far superior than his. He is a good gatekeeper and that's all he will remain, for I'll be champ sooner than you think.


You're a girl.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Where is this guy?????:confused02:















I havent seen or heard from him and I face him this week.......where you at Norway???


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He recently posted in the GFX section.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Im an aasshole but when do the picks have to be in by again????


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

By the time the first prelim starts, I put 7 PM EST as an example cause that's being better safe than sorry. But if they come at 7:01 and the prelims haven't started I take 'em. 



p.s. And looks like people will have to get up early for the next event, since it's from Abu Dhabi the prelims start at 10 AM for 112.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated the card on the front page, make sure to send picks on the changed fight card, with 10 total fights, which UFC shows as:



> Georges St. Pierre vs Dan Hardy
> Frank Mir vs Shane Carwin
> Jon Fitch vs Ben Saunders
> Jim Miller vs Mark Bocek
> ...


Link


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am very disappointed that Alves it out... But it is a huge step up for Saunders!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

HUGE step up for Saunders, and a tough pick. Fitch has looked good against everyone not named GSP yet Ben has been impressive his last few fights out as well. Should be a great fight.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Föck! I sent my picks before they went and changed the card (again)! Will I still get points if Ben Saunders wins, even though his opponent changed?

EDIT: Just saw the PM! I'll resend the picks.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, if you pick Saunders you get points if he wins and same with Fitch. You just can't pick both, hence the pm. I'm just bummed that a great Fitch fight is changed.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dam Im just hearing about this????? Thank god i didnt send picks, so its Fitch vs. SAunders now???


Where are the 5 million i put on fitch?????? Dont tell me that carries into another bet with anew fighter????

WTF????


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Dam Im just hearing about this????? Thank god i didnt send picks, so its Fitch vs. SAunders now???
> 
> 
> Where are the 5 million i put on fitch?????? Dont tell me that carries into another bet with anew fighter????
> ...


I thought that everyone was reimbursed what they threw down on the fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I got mine back, but it was Saunders v Ellenberger vbookie money not Fitch/Alves. I just took one zero off the end and kept it on Saunders come what may.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> I got mine back, but it was Saunders v Ellenberger vbookie money not Fitch/Alves. I just took one zero off the end and kept it on Saunders come what may.


Horrible odds unless you just wanna bet Fitch for the sure thing....heard it here 1st....


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

D.P. said:


> You're a girl.


Yup. Don't worry papi, I'll sub you quickly and make you tap, so you don't get hurt. 

You can also cry on my shoulder after your loss, I'll still love you.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Picks are in


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Turning mines in today


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will have mine in today as well!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

processing......


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Did I miss my chance to whoop some azz again?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I took huge risks. It's all in the hands of my picks now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My picks are in. Hopefully this card goes a lot better than my last one did.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Did I miss my chance to whoop some azz again?


It's okay to sign up a day before the deadline even though the matchups have been up since last weekend, that's cool we just need one other person to come in between now and the time the fights' start and you two could be added on the matchups. 


Thanks to all you other guys sending your picks, starting to get a lot :thumb02:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> It's okay to sign up a day before the deadline even though the matchups have been up since last weekend, that's cool we just need one other person to come in between now and the time the fights' start and you two could be added on the matchups.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all you other guys sending your picks, starting to get a lot :thumb02:


Then I officially challenge anyone to "Ben Saunders" and step up to take on the 1-0 SigFig.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If you know any paid member that's not in that list on page 1 of this thread, send 'em a message! They don't have to have played before and can read the rules on how to pick and all that on the first page. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxie said:


> Yup. Don't worry papi, I'll sub you quickly and make you tap, so you don't get hurt.
> 
> You can also cry on my shoulder after your loss, I'll still love you.


Listen, I don't know why you're so confident, Brandon Vera, but I'm just gonna whoop your ass. Simple as that.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Just sent mine in


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sending my picks either later tonight or tom morning thats okay right???:confused02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Just sent mine in


Then its on *****!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The next CPL is two weeks from tomorrow at 112, hope all you guys sign up for that one too.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Listen, I don't know why you're so confident, *Fedor Emelianenko*, but I'm just gonna whoop your ass. Simple as that.


That's what he said. 

I predict a 1st round win by triangle choke. You'll see.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't wait for DP vs Toxie  going to be a war.

In other news, late addition to the card:

Ape City (0-1) vs SigFig (1-0)


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well attention bring it on bro. I hope for a clean fight!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxie said:


> That's what he said.
> 
> I predict a 1st round win by triangle choke. You'll see.


 


I'm pullin for my girl Toxie on this one!!!!!! Good Luck!!!! Toxie I already sent my picks to "The Dude" so if you sent yours, send them to me and I'll send you mine so we can compare!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Breaking news.

the #1 contender, soon to be NEWWWWW CPL CHAMPIONNNNNN just sent his picks in...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> The next CPL is two weeks from tomorrow at 112, hope all you guys sign up for that one too.


I am definitely in!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> The next CPL is two weeks from tomorrow at 112, hope all you guys sign up for that one too.


Good i need 2 quick wins, i don't like that 0-1


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Props to ApeCity for taking this fight on short notice.

And count me in for 112... figure'd I'd get in early for once ;p


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok cool, 112's going to have it's own thread after 111 is said and done, and with 'slightly' more relaxed rules on changing picks because of what keeps happening so close to the events with UFC cards. Will just put you 4 guys as signed up once that thread is up.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Ok cool, 112's going to have it's own thread after 111 is said and done, and with 'slightly' more relaxed rules on changing picks because of what keeps happening so close to the events with UFC cards. Will just put you 4 guys as signed up once that thread is up.


Koodoes! GL all on your Picks! :thumb02: Except for G_Land :wink01:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Riddle and Soto are currently fighting, so *no mas picks*.
A couple people are getting easy wins, thanks to everybody that sent their picks. If you noticed on the first page, Xerxes, was the last to sign up and still didn't have an opponent. He'll be subbed into the highest matchup that only has one member with picks, and that's against Toxie.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive got two bang on so far


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

boy did i pick wrong this time


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

7-2 so far...cmon GSP!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Carwin did it big for me!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow there is no way I won this matchup..


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

carwin fucked me over, lets hope I get my belt


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

6-4 

Dangit... Mir, you got pwnd


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

8-2...Mir and Brown were the losses


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

7 - 3, with 3 picks bang on with winner, round and finish


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

DAH, i did crappier than i thought... 5-5 YUCK!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Carwin did it big for me!!


Hmm how many did u get Niga? lol


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Who won???


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Who won???


Patients lol


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

i went 6-4


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If I recall correctly, I believe that I went 7-3 on this card.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Georges St. Pierre Rd 2 tko
Shane Carwin Rd 1 Ko
Jon Fitch UD
Jim Miller SUB RD 2
Kurt Pellegrino Rd 2 Sub
Nate Diaz UD
Matt Brown TKO RD 2
Jared Hamman KO RD 1
Tomasz Drwal TKO R3
Greg Soto SD

meh


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

i scored 131 if i worked it out correctly

Georges St. Pierre vs Dan Hardy - GSP TKO 3RD ROUND
Frank Mir vs Shane Carwin - MIR SUBMISSION FIRST ROUND
Jon Fitch vs Ben Saunders - FITCH UD
Rousimar Palhares vs Tomasz Drwal - PALHARES SUB FIRST ROUND
Nate Diaz vs Rory Markham - NATE SUB 2ND ROUND
Jim Miller vs Mark Bocek - MILLER UD
Matthew Riddle vs Greg Soto - RIDDLE UD
Kurt Pellegrino vs Fabricio Camoes - PELLEGRINO SUB FIRST ROUND
Ricardo Almeida vs Matt Brown - BROWN TKO 2ND ROUND
Rodney Wallace vs Jared Hamman - WALLACE SUB 2ND ROUND


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Championship Pick 'em UFC 111
*​


The correct calls:



> Riddle, DQ, R3
> Hamman, Dec., U.
> Palhares, Sub, R1
> Almeida, Sub, R2
> ...




*The Matchups

Main Event
ThaFranchise (2-0) vs Intermission (1-1)

And it is allll over, and STILL... the champion of the CPL... ThaFranchise! He won 165 to 134!!! 

This is still yours, and the doubters who forgot remember now, hope you defend it again soon against one of the big scorers below:












Main Card

jmacjer (2-0) vs SJ (1-1)
Fight won by jmacjer 143 to 96!

Toxie (2-0) vs Xerxes (0-2)
Fight won by Toxie 154 to 134!

LJStronge (1-1) vs sillywillybubba (2-0)
Fight won by sillywillybubba 182 to 138!

BobbyCooper (2-0) vs JBS (1-1)
Fight won by BobbyCooper 152 to 44!

N1™ (2-0) vs Coldcall420 (0-2)
Fight won by N1 187 to 146!!


Undercard

Toxic (1-1) vs KryOnicle (1-1)
Fight won by Toxic 116 to 93! 

Inkdot (1-1) vs Walker (1-1)
Fight won by Inkdot 137 to 130!!!

matin_32 (1-1) vs attention (0-2)
Fight won by matin_32 137 to 96!

TheGrizzlyBear (0-2) vs HitOrGetHit (1-1)
Fight won by HitOrGetHit 147 to 132!

Spoken (1-1) vs dudeabides (0-2)
Fight won by Spoken 128 to 108!

Machida Karate (1-1) vs G Land (0-1)
Fight won by Machida Karate 149 to 142!!!

hixxy (0-2) vs atmosphere (1-1)
Fight won by Atmosphere 154 to 142!

TraMaI (1-1) vs Ruckus (1-1)
Fight won by TraMaI 96 to 94! FOTN!

Davisty69 (0-2) vs UFCFAN89 (1-0)
Fight won by UFCFAN89 153 to 145!

Ape City (0-2) vs SigFig (2-0)
Fight won by SigFig 138 to O! KOTN!

*​
Thanks for playing everybody. If it's still your thing next month we'll be back for UFC 112, but it's only two weeks time. A sign up thread will be up manyana and same thing as always, will put fighters against people they both want, and the rest against somebody close in rank. :thumbsup:






Picks:

ThaFranchise: 8 of 10 right for 165 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Miller for 27, Fitch for 26, Palhares for 25, Pellegrino for 19, Riddle for 15, Diaz for 14, Carwin for 19._

Intermission: 7 of 10 right for 134 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Fitch for 24, Diaz for 25, Miller for 16, Pellegrino for 15, Almeida for 22, Palhares for 12_

jmacjer: 7 out of 10 right for 143 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Pellegrino for 19, Almeida for 26, Fitch for 25, Palhares for 20, Miller for 21, Riddle for 12_

SJ: 6 out of 10 right for 96 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Miller for 17, Pellegrino for 16, Diaz for 15, Palhares for 17, Riddle for 11_

Toxie: 8 out of 10 right for 154 pts.
_correct: GSP for 28, Miller for 19, Fitch for 23, Diaz for 16, Pellegrino for 15, Almeida for 22, Hamman for 20, Riddle for 11_

Xerxes: 8 out of 10 right for 134 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Fitch for 26, Pellegrino for 17, Miller for 16, Diaz for 14, Hamman for 13, Palhares for 17, Riddle for 11_

LJStronge: 8 out of 10 right for 138 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Fitch for 26, Miller for 22, Pellegrino for 16, Diaz for 15, Hamman for 13, Palhares for 15, Riddle for 11_

sillywillybubba: 9 out of 10 right for 182 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Carwin for 27, Fitch for 26, Miller for 25, Pellegrino for 24, Diaz for 18, Almeida for 14, Palhares for 17, Riddle for 11_

BobbyCooper: 8 out of 10 right for 152 pts.
_correct: Fitch for 20, GSP for 19, Miller for 26, Carwin for 25, Diaz for 15, Pellegrino for 14, Palhares for 13, Almeida for 20_

JBS: 3 out of 4 right for 44 pts.
_correct: Miller for 14, Fitch for 13, Carwin for 17_

N1: 9 out of 10 right for 187 pts.
_correct: GSP for 28, Carwin for 27, Fitch for 26, Miller for 17, Pellegrino for 21, Diaz for 21, Almeida for 14, Hamman for 13, Palhares for 20_

coldcall420: 9 out of 10 right for 146 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Fitch for 23, Miller for 17, Diaz for 16, Almeida for 15, Pellegrino for 14, Hamman for 13, Palhares for 17, Riddle for 11_

Toxic: 6 out of 10 right for 116 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Miller for 19, Palhares for 26, Diaz for 17, Almeida for 23, Riddle for 11_

KryOnicle: 5 out of 10 right for 93 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Fitch for 27, Diaz for 18, Pellegrino for 16, Hamman for 12_

Inkdot: 7 out of 10 right for 137 pts.
_correct: Fitch for 28, Hamman for 18, GSP for 25, Palhares for 21, Diaz for 15, Carwin for 18, Pellegrino for 12_

Walker: 6 out of 10 right for 130 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Miller for 27, Pellegrino for 26, Fitch for 25, Diaz for 16, Riddle for 16_

matin_32: 7 out of 10 right for 137 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Fitch for 26, Miller for 17, Pellegrino for 24, Almeida for 17, Hamman for 13, Palhares for 20_

attention: 5 out of 10 right for 96 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Riddle for 19, Palhares for 18, Miller for 24, Diaz for 15_

TheGrizzlyBear: 7 out of 10 right for 132 pts.
_correct: Riddle for 20, Palhares for 19, Hamman for 18, Pellegrino for 25, Almeida for 21, Diaz for 18, GSP for 11_

HitOrGetHit: 7 out of 10 right for 147 pts.
_correct: GSP for 28, Fitch for 27, Palhares for 23, Miller for 24, Almeida for 20, Diaz for 13, Pellegrino for 12_

Spoken: 7 out of 10 right for 128 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Fitch for 26, Miller for 17, Pellegrino for 10, Diaz for 18, Palhares for 17, Riddle for 11_

dudeabides: 6 out of 10 right for 108 pts.
_correct: Pellegrino for 20, Fitch for 26, GSP for 17, Diaz for 16, Riddle for 15, Miller for 14_

Machida Karate: 8 out of 10 right for 149 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Fitch for 27, Miller for 18, Diaz for 17, Palhares for 20, Almeida for 14, Pellegrino for 21, Riddle for 12_

G Land: 7 out of 10 right for 142 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Carwin for 27, Fitch for 26, Miller for 17, Pellegrino for 24, Diaz for 15, Hamman for 13_

hixxy: 7 out of 10 right for 142 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Fitch for 26, Palhares for 25, Diaz for 16, Miller for 23, Riddle for 14, Pellegrino for 18_

Atmosphere: 8 out of 10 right for 154 pts.
_correct: GSP for 28, Carwin for 27, Fitch for 26, Miller for 17, Pellegrino for 16, Diaz for 15, Hamman for 13, Palhares for 12_

TraMaI: 6 out of 10 right for 96 pts.
_correct: GSP for 19, Fitch for 18, Diaz for 17, Miller for 16, Pellegrino for 14, Riddle for 12_

Ruckus: 5 out of 10 right for 94 pts.
_correct: Miller for 20, Riddle for 17, Palhares for 24, Hamman for 15, Pellegrino for 18_

Davisty69: 8 out of 10 right for 145 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Fitch for 27, Miller for 25, Diaz for 16, Almeida for 20, Pellegrino for 14, Palhares for 12, Riddle for 11_

UFCFAN89: 8 out of 10 right for 153 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Fitch 27, Miller for 26, Diaz for 17, Pellegrino for 22, Palhares for 18, Hamman for 12, Riddle for 11_

Ape City: No picks sent, zero right.

SigFig: 8 out of 10 right for 138 pts.
_correct: GSP for 20, Miller for 24, Palhares for 23, Pellegrino for 16, Diaz for 14, Almeida for 18, Hamman for 12, Riddle for 11_



Note, if anybody has questions or feels I made a mistake in anyway please send me a message and will try to take care of it.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Georges St. Pierre Rd 2 tko
> Shane Carwin Rd 1 Ko
> Jon Fitch UD
> Jim Miller SUB RD 2
> ...


GSP TKO 3rd

Frank Mir Sub 2nd

jon Fitch unanimous

Kurt Sub 2

jon Miller TKO 3rd

Nate Sub 2nd

Rousimar Sub 2nd

Matthew Unanimous

Ricardo unanimous

Rodney Tko/KO


Edit: Booya!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SWEEEET! Good match Grizzly! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

jmacjer is no fluke, watch out for him Franchise.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAAAMN RUCKUS! Haha beat you by 2 points!


EDIT: WTF is this Riddle DQ rd 3 shit?


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

If I don't get the title shot, I would like another shot at D.P, please. This time, he chickened out, but he will start running his mouth about defeating me in a short while, although he surely knows that my skills (in the kitchen) are far superior to his. :thumb02:

It'd be wise not to let your guard down, youngling.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAMN RUCKUS! Haha beat you by 2 points!
> 
> 
> EDIT: WTF is this Riddle DQ rd 3 shit?


Yeah, you and Ruckus had a good one. The Riddle fight I had to ask the main bossman about (you know, Walker) because of not having had a DQ before. He won by DQ in the 3rd, cause of Soto's illegal upkick. So if you picked Riddle to win, you got 10 pts. for that plus whatever applicable confidence points. Most people picked him to win by decision that did pick him, so they didn't get any other points for him. But those who picked him to win in the 3rd round did get the 3 pts. for that. No one was psychic enough to pick DQ as his method of victory for the other 5 pts., however.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

i got pwd!

Thanks for not dropping more blows on my face after knock'n me the f'out matin_32 raise01:


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

Good fight Hixxy, but my rubber guard was far too much for you. Mission control to omoplata sweep all day baby.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe we can have the picks due a day before with the contestants picks released??? 'Cos I wanna start tailing some of you pros with my real money account 

I did alright tonite, but if we got a consensus of picks, we might be able to cash in... for real...

Cheers fellas.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

See?! Me and Hit tried out a new training routine, really upped everything that we do in the gym, and the results showed.

I'm back!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats Spoken, I knew you won after Drwal lost to Palhares because our other picks were the same and you had way better thought out methods/rounds it turned out too.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I put the timer to wake me up at 3:00 so i could see the event live buuuut I didnt wake up 

More then happy to come here and see I won! Though some of you guys give me inferiority complex! I though I did well, but its like below average against all you pro pickers, soo damn many had 8 of 10 or 9 of 10, thats just sick!!

Sick I tell you! :thumb02:


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

First of all - I can't tell you guys tell you this often enough. THANK YOU DUDEABIDES! Great Entertainment.

Man i got some good calls. I should have listened more to my inner voice, but after the figh, everyone is smarter.

Great fights on the maincard. Man I don't know if I want to go up there yet. I have to learn more about underdogs and how to deal with them. Wow shane carwin, wow.

Attention- Great fight buddy, I didn't notice you went to sleep already 

Looking forward to the next event. Man this is going to be a great season!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> See?! Me and Hit tried out a new training routine, really upped everything that we do in the gym, and the results showed.
> 
> I'm back!


Definitely man! We did awesome! Time to hit the gym and get ready for next weekend!


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Aww ya, feels good to still be champ.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAMN RUCKUS! Haha beat you by 2 points!
> 
> 
> EDIT: WTF is this Riddle DQ rd 3 shit?



No Doubt TraMaI, no one really took control, maybe both of us taking the fight on short notice, but we definitely banged it out. I see a rematch in the future.

Thanks for the 411 on the Riddle fight dudeabides.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Took a few risks and they didn't pay off. Well played Toxic.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn my opponent got injured.. sad to win that way! Hoping for a real test again next time^^

Gratz to all the guys who did well :thumbsup: plenty of knowledgable members on here wow. 
No wonder that the conversations are so terrific.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Atmosphere said:


> Good fight Hixxy, but my rubber guard was far too much for you. Mission control to omoplata sweep all day baby.


Yeah good fight mate, looking at our results it was pretty much the Carwin fight that decided it as i went for Mir




SigFig said:


> Maybe we can have the picks due a day before with the contestants picks released??? 'Cos I wanna start tailing some of you pros with my real money account


Same here


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Damn my opponent got injured.. sad to win that way! Hoping for a real test again next time^^
> 
> Gratz to all the guys who did well :thumbsup: plenty of knowledgable members on here wow.
> No wonder that the conversations are so terrific.


Nice win Bobby boy! Looks like we both came out winners tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I held up strong it was a good first fight I learned a lot!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> I held up strong it was a good first fight I learned a lot!



Hell yeah man, after u kick some ass in these CPL's coming up, i hope to get a rematch and u can show me whats up :wink01:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

That was really close between you too! 

MK had the judges benefit^^


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

You guys ready to stop doubting your champ yet? Who's next?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> That was really close between you too!
> 
> MK had the judges benefit^^



lol and just like Jon Fitch and Kos, were going to have to face each other one day if u get that belt! LOL, i hope i can avoid u and still get my Title, for your sake of coarse LOL


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> You guys ready to stop doubting your champ yet? Who's next?


I don't think I'm ready for another title shot yet, but I'm getting there. Give me three more wins and I'll come at ya.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am hoping to get a title shot soon. 1-1 isn't great but I am hoping to improve upon this record.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Hell yeah man, after u kick some ass in these CPL's coming up, i hope to get a rematch and u can show me whats up :wink01:


 
Hell yea looking foward to it bro!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I call cheating on sillywillybubba, N1 and coldcall420, they must have used performance enhancing drugs like sereoids to get 9 out of 10 right! :sarcastic12:

Serious though, you guys picked awesome, this forum has the most knowledgeable fans on the internet for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, they found marijuana in my system prior to the fight and I was forced to back out. Guess I gotta cut down now :-/


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Damn, they found marijuana in my system prior to the fight and I was forced to back out. Guess I gotta cut down now :-/


Gotta learn how to detox my brotha, I'm high riiiiiiiiight now and I have a win under my belt. Hard fought win but still a win.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Gotta learn how to detox my brotha, I'm high riiiiiiiiight now and I have a win under my belt. Hard fought win but still a win.


Haha damn I _wish_ I was high right now! Finding some nice green is not easy in Sweden!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Gotta learn how to detox my brotha, I'm high riiiiiiiiight now and I have a win under my belt. Hard fought win but still a win.


Detoxing is for squares.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I went against Norway again.......I lost...he doesn't even acknowledge me....

WTF Norway


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good match Davisty69 :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I went against Norway again.......I lost...


Don't worry about that he would've done the same to any one of us 31 in this one. Had too many exactly right to be stopped.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Damn, they found marijuana in my system prior to the fight and I was forced to back out. Guess I gotta cut down now :-/


I see what you did there. You're mine though. I meant in the next fight. lol

Tomatoes help develop good skills. They are an important part of my training. 

*He's ducking me, because he knows that I would have won.*


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Don't worry about that he would've done the same to any one of us 31 in this one. Had too many exactly right to be stopped.


 
DAM that Norway....dam him....LOLraise01:


----------

